# Normal weight of 4 month old pup?



## fostermom

I am thinking that the average at that age is about 34-36 lbs, but I may be wrong. He is definately a big boy! And he is cute sitting next to Jake.


----------



## jwemt81

We just weighed Tucker on Monday at Petco on the scale that they had there and he was just under 40 pounds (39.7 to be exact). He is 4 months old. His coat is very thin right now, but he is quite tall.


----------



## fostermom

I hate to say that the reason it's hard for me to know is because Jasper was 14 lbs at 4 1/2 months old. His breeder had starved him and then took him to the shelter. Danny was 36 lbs at 5 months old, but he had a heart condition that basically used up most of his calories just to keep it pumping.

Jasper is 63 lbs now at 3 1/2 (yikes! Your 4 month old is almost there!).
Danny is about 80 lbs at 2 years old. Once his heart was fixed, he started catching up on his growth.


----------



## Jhkkknn

Thanks  
He is more broad and stocky than tall (but not fat), which is fine with me. The vet suggests everything is fine he is just going to be a big boy! I was just wondering what others are around this age. He is about 46.5 to be exact, so not completely the whole 50, but I give him a few weeks.


----------



## Lucky's mom

I believe Lucky was 25lb...he started out on the smaller side... His ideal weight is 75. He's probably about 80 right now.


----------



## beargroomer

Gibby just turned 4 months yesterday and he weighed 32.8 lbs.


----------



## jopres

mine is 4 months today and 38 pounds


----------



## Cjford

Toby is 15 weeks old and is 29lbs .. vet says thats good ..

I thought he looks skinny but the vet says no .. he is getting taller and longer maybe thats where his pudgyness went ..lol he is really on a growth spurt


----------



## Jake's Dad

My Jake is just over 4 months and is 47lbs, not overweight but just getting bigger almost daily it seems...


----------



## Olddog

We had Riley at the vet at his 4 mos mark and he was 38lb.The vet told us to give us an idea of how big he would be, was to double his weight at the 4 month period and that would give an approx. adult weight.


----------



## vetman001

shelby is 4 months and weighs 24 pounds


----------



## Jax's Mom

Lucy is 3 months and 3 weeks and weighs 22 lbs. She is pretty small though. I do believe that Jax was about 30-34 lbs at 4 months.


----------



## Willow52

Hank is 4.5 months, last night he weighed in at 40 lbs.


----------



## Adriennelane

Dory is 3.5 months old (we think), and she weighs 27 pounds.


----------



## fcherri

Crunch is 4 months and he is 30 lbs! I think he is skinnyfor his age


----------



## Traz

Mine is 17 weeks and was weighted at the vet today- just about 24 pounds. I came home & looked up what my girl was atthe same age & she was 23lbs. Guess I am pretty consistant. My girl is now 11 months & only weighs 45 pounds.
How does he look? Can you feel the ribs easily.


----------



## grrrick

I think it's tough to chart and compare for a couple of reasons. But most obvious is that when you have a swing in adult weights from 50lbs to 100lbs, it's obvious that there could likely be a 25 lb swing in puppy weights at age 4 months. 

That combined when you factor in the fact that some have different growth rates, different metabolism, different eating habits, and different feeding habits and the fact that some dogs are genetically thinner or more athletic really creates a difference in a given puppy's weight.


----------



## Shadowboxer

My Newbie just turned five months old and he's right at 50lbs on the nose. He's a big boy on the outside but such a widdle-baby-boy on the inside...my gentle giant!


----------



## Toto's mom

Toto is 4 months and he is 35 pounds


----------



## Montana's Mommy

Levi is 4 months old and weighs 32 lbs.


----------



## Cowtown

Jake was about 35 pounds at 4 months.


----------



## T Man

Spencer, 38 lbs at 4 months.


----------



## tbliss

Maevis was a little less than 30 pounds at 4 mo. She is now a year old and close to 60.


----------



## shaynedoro

The way to tell if your puppy is the correct weight is to stand him up. Put your hands on his rib cage. If you press lightly, can you feel his ribs? Then he is the correct weight. If you have to press harder to find his ribs, then he is too fat. If you put your hands on his rib cage and you immediately feel his ribs, then he is too thin. However, too thin is better than too fat as the extra weight is very hard on his joints and could lead to dysplasia.

Some dogs grow at a faster rate than others so the height is sometimes not a problem but the weight is extremely important.


----------



## loverofgldns

Madison will be 4 months old on Saturday. She weighed in at 24.8 lbs at the vet this past Tuesday. She was only 6.5 when we brought her home at 8 weeks, so she is on the smaller side. Females are also smaller than the males.


----------



## samson77

Samson is a week under 5 months and weighs 33.3 pounds today..judging by this post thats not very big. Is this normal?


----------



## Wimbles

Hector is 19 weeks and weighs 54lbs!:doh:


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Gibbs is 16 weeks today and weighs 21 lbs. We are following the Slow Grow Plan according to our breeder. He is following it perfectly. He is thin but by no means skinny or underweight. We were at the vet Monday night and he said that he was perfect! 

A rolly polly puppy is not something that you want. You want to be able to easily feel the ribs with a thin layer of fat, but not see them. Feeling is key. A slower growth rate is better for growing joints and bones.


----------



## mommy2b&z

Buzz was at the Vet Monday and he weighed 23lbs 3oz at 13.5 weeks !


----------



## heidster06

*Size*

We just took our Golden Cooper to the vet at 4 months old and he weighed in at 31 lbs. He grew 11 lbs in a month. We sure love watching him grow!


----------



## RobSimcoe

Our golden puppy is less than 9 lbs at 4 months old. No one seems to be able to tell me what is wrong with him; the vet, the breeder. I am very worried there is something wrong of rhim not to be growing


----------



## annef

My puppy weighed 44 lbs at 4 months. He is not fat (quite slim in fact)but quite heavy boned. I would expect him to end up about 90lbs.Different lines also grow at different rates. Annef


----------



## cgriffin

Ben is almost 5 months old, he weighs 35 lbs. 

To the poster with the pup that weighs 9 lbs, are you sure he is a purebred Golden? A pup usually weighs that at about 7 weeks old.


----------



## EddieWouldGo

Eddie is 4.5 months and weighs 35 lbs... he has gigantic feet, and everyone who meets him notes that based on how big his paws are he'll be big... I met both his parents and neither were larger than average. I'm guessing he'll be in the 75 lbs range when he's fully grown. 

Can I just say that I am blown away by how fast he's grown!! He was a 6 lbs ball of fluff yesterday it seems...sigh!


----------



## Neciebugs

EddieWouldGo said:


> Eddie is 4.5 months and weighs 35 lbs... he has gigantic feet, and everyone who meets him notes that based on how big his paws are he'll be big... I met both his parents and neither were larger than average. I'm guessing he'll be in the 75 lbs range when he's fully grown.
> 
> Can I just say that I am blown away by how fast he's grown!! He was a 6 lbs ball of fluff yesterday it seems...sigh!


Daisy is 20 weeks old. We weighed her yesterday here at home and she is about 44 lbs. She came home at 10 weeks and was 18lbs... Solid. So we have had her 10 weeks today and she more than doubled her weight. It's hard to believe that she will gain another 20-25 lbs before she levels off! I swear I could watch her grow if she would just sit still ;-).


----------

